# Best liquid cpu cooler under 200 dollars.



## tuunade988 (Jun 8, 2014)

As the title says, im looking for a new cpu cooler, since i recently just got a new case, the CORSAIR 750d and am overclocking my cpu.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

almost all top model of any brand (Corsair Cooler Master Antec Enermax Silverstone NZXT) will cost less than 200$ (IE the H100i)
and they perform kinda same ... the Kraken 60 where i am cost 183.61$ and we pay more xD (i see the Kraken 60 at  135$ on newegg ... tsk)

or a H100i is 99.99 whereas i would have to pay 139.95
unless you want to do a custom WC loop 200$ can get you 2 top of the line AIO 240/280mm, tho 200$ for a custom loop would be a bit short

you can also go for a good Air cooler like the TR HR-02 Macho or any high end cooler since water is not completely mandatory for OC ...

edit: you have a H75 and you OC a 1100T and you need more than that, i see ... i used a 1090T with a H70 and OC with no problems of overheat. (yet the HR-02 Macho was better on that xD)


----------



## Jetster (Jun 8, 2014)

You looking for a custom loop?

Which is the one that is like the Swiftech H220 that you cant get anymore?

I found it: Cooler Master Glacier 240L
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er_Master_Glacier_240L-_-35-103-196-_-Product
That's a good price


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You looking for a custom loop?
> 
> Which is the one that is like the Swiftech H220 that you cant get anymore?
> 
> ...




and i thought it was a new type from CM that we can't find where i am ... it's just the Eisberg xD  paaaaaaaaaaaah i hate more and more my retailer ... a Glacier 240L cost 129$ ... for me it's more 218$ 

but yes the Glacier 240XL would be the best out of those (as the H220 is out of the race)


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2014)

In my experience, the H100i was a piece of crap.  Ran for 9 months and stopped.

Get a NHD14/PHTC14PE/Silverarrow/CryorigR1 or buy a full custom loop.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 8, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> almost all top model of any brand (Corsair Cooler Master Antec Enermax Silverstone NZXT) will cost less than 200$ (IE the H100i)
> and they perform kinda same ... the Kraken 60 where i am cost 183.61$ and we pay more xD (i see the Kraken 60 at  135$ on newegg ... tsk)
> 
> or a H100i is 99.99 whereas i would have to pay 139.95
> ...



I don't know, at 3.7ghz i get around 47 - 52 degrees Celsius, at 3.8ghz at 1.37 volts it starts to get as hot as 59 degrees Celsius. So I can't overclock to 4.0ghz without it getting hotter than 60.


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> I don't know, at 3.7ghz i get around 47 - 52 degrees Celsius, at 3.8ghz at 1.37 volts it starts to get as hot as 59 degrees Celsius. So I can't overclock to 4.0ghz without it getting hotter than 60.


Every chip is different.  My 3770k runs hot, but requires very low voltage.  So I can get to 4.8 on air with 1.39v, with max temps hitting around 85*C.  But even lower speeds are quite hot, stock 3.7 with a 20*C ambient it maxes at 65*C under my PH-TC12DX.   At daily 4.5 and 1.23v I reach 75*C.  Other i7 3770k i have owned in the past haven't clocked over 4.3 but stock 3.7 max load temperature of only 50-60*C.


----------



## jimp9106 (Jun 8, 2014)

The  earlier Glacier 240XL pumps seem to have been failing at a high rate ,,,,Check out how many failures the Newegg reviewers have posted . Supposedly there is a newer revision of this pump with not as many pump failures.


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2014)

jimp9106 said:


> The  earlier Glacier 240XL pumps seem to have been failing at a high rate ,,,,Check out how many failures the Newegg reviewers have posted . Supposedly there is a newer revision of this pump with not as many pump failures.


Thats the biggest problem with these closed loop coolers, if the pump fails the whole system could die, all it needs is to be under load and the liquid will boil, crack the block housing or the hoses and soak the circuitry.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

well evera corsair AIO are crap and overpriced imho ...  


Vario said:


> In my experience, the H100i was a piece of crap.  Ran for 9 months and stopped.
> 
> Get a NHD14/PHTC14PE/Silverarrow/CryorigR1 or buy a full custom loop.





Vario said:


> Thats the biggest problem with these closed loop coolers, if the pump fails the whole system could die, all it needs is to be under load and the liquid will boil, crack the block housing or the hoses and soak the circuitry.


the glacier(eisberg) isn't technically a closed loop or all custom loop are also closed loop


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 8, 2014)

I buy from mwave.com.au and i don't see the Glacier, Eisberg w.e coolers on the site. I would really much prefer an easy install like the H75 that i've got. I believe that the corsair h100 series are fairly easy to install, and atm am looking at the CORSAIR H105, what do you guys think about the H105? do you guys reckon it could cool a 8350 and perhaps future overclocking on the 8350 at under 60 degrees Celsius or the 9370 at stock speeds?


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> I buy from mwave.com.au and i don't see the Glacier, Eisberg w.e coolers on the site. I would really much prefer an easy install like the H75 that i've got. I believe that the corsair h100 series are fairly easy to install, and atm am looking at the CORSAIR H105, what do you guys think about the H105? do you guys reckon it could cool a 8350 and perhaps future overclocking on the 8350 at under 60 degrees Celsius or the 9370 at stock speeds?



Don't bother its probably going to fail on you.


The Glacier has some pretty bad reviews: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196

*






Another failed Glacer 240L*
*





Not worth the trouble*
*





Run ... Far away from this!*
*





Not the one to buy - dbl check*
*





Proceed with Caution - Update*
*





Failed after 6 mos*


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 8, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> I buy from mwave.com.au and i don't see the Glacier, Eisberg w.e coolers on the site. I would really much prefer an easy install like the H75 that i've got. I believe that the corsair h100 series are fairly easy to install, and atm am looking at the CORSAIR H105, what do you guys think about the H105? do you guys reckon it could cool a 8350 and perhaps future overclocking on the 8350 at under 60 degrees Celsius or the 9370 at stock speeds?



Hi mate, you checked out P.C. Case Gear? Its an Aussie site too.

Here bud: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php...160_45&zenid=442e73f198c633bc0affab2faf268907


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm yeah don't worry about the eisberg and glacier. I might go for one of the corsair, corsair is more reliable and they even have a 5 year warranty on their liquid cpu coolers. I don't want one Dieing on me or leaking all over my components destroying them lol.


EDIT: I prefer Mwave as well since it's in driving distance and if I wanted delivery it will arrive the next day.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 8, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> Hmm yeah don't worry about the eisberg and glacier. I might go for one of the corsair, corsair is more reliable and they even have a 5 year warranty on their liquid cpu coolers. I don't want one Dieing on me or leaking all over my components destroying them lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I prefer Mwave as well since it's in driving distance and if I wanted delivery it will arrive the next day.



Ok mate no worries, just mvave didn't look like it had many options unless I wasn't searching properly.

Those Ray Storms didn't look like bad value under $200.

Good luck,

Cheers.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 8, 2014)

i would prefer a good air system over a closed loop. but a decent real water cooling system is worth the effort if you get the biggest reservoir you can to go with it. in order of importance for me in a water cooling system is. water block needs to be good and substantial.. i prefer a thick copper base not crazy thick though. but not one of those blocks thats basically a copper shim screwed on to some acrylic.
reservoir needs to be separate to the radiator, separate to the pump and hold a lot of water,
Pump has to connect to molex/sata connector for power from the psu not from a fan header the pump can be a reservoir+pump type but does not mean you wouldn't want the a fore mentioned reservoir. and needs to move as much water as the pipes can handle.
radiator needs to be able to have 2x 120mm fans mounted to one side of it.
The only problem with that is even with a decent sized full atx case you can end up with needing to keep the reservoir outside the case. (unless you get a 2/3 bay 5.2" reservoir
And i also recommend putting a flow indicator on one of the pipes some where that you can see (need a clear side panel for that)

the only way you can really get the perfect water cooling system is to buy all the components separately.
the water block and the pump would be my main concern, followed by the radiator. those 3 items are what will cost the most.
The reservoir can be bought for less. if you have enough bays you can even buy 2. and hook them together.
you need to make sure that they will all work together with the same fittings.
and i do recommend having little stop taps that you can close off for when you want to drain the system.

not sure about what the prices are where you are, but over here in the uk a decent custom loop you built your self from parts would probably cost quite a bit more than $200

-=edit=-

went off to a water cooling sales people and the parts to make a reasonable custom loop without postage came out to about £180 which is a lot cheaper than it used to be.
thats pump reservoir rad fittings tubes but no fans 2x high pressure 120mm fans shouldn't take the overall figure above £210 though even if you wanted decent fans rather than some generic ones..
looking at it like that i cant see why any one would buy a closed loop..


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 8, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> i would prefer a good air system over a closed loop. but a decent real water cooling system is worth the effort if you get the biggest reservoir you can to go with it. in order of importance for me in a water cooling system is. water block needs to be good and substantial.. i prefer a thick copper base not crazy thick though. but not one of those blocks thats basically a copper shim screwed on to some acrylic.
> reservoir needs to be separate to the radiator, separate to the pump and hold a lot of water,
> Pump has to connect to molex/sata connector for power from the psu not from a fan header the pump can be a reservoir+pump type but does not mean you wouldn't want the a fore mentioned reservoir. and needs to move as much water as the pipes can handle.
> radiator needs to be able to have 2x 120mm fans mounted to one side of it.
> ...


Ah man it all sounds abit too complicated, like I said I would really much prefer something easy to install like the h75, but thanks for your suggestion. Maybe one day I may consider it, now that I have this very good gaming case.

EDIT: I previously had the coolermaster hyper 212 evo, even though it was doing a pretty good job at cooling my cpu, every single time I had to take it off and put it back on, I found it to be a real big big serious pain in the ass to install back in. The h75 on the other hand was a lot easier than I expected, and atm loving it so far, besides the fact that its not performing well enough for me to overclock my cpu further. So I'm planning on getting a new cooler to overclock further, or maybe buy a new cpu like the 8350 and keep my h75, but I won't really be able to overclock it much I'm guessing. I'm also thinking about the fx9370, and believe that it requires liquid cooling, and as I said I'm still looking at the corsair h100 series. So far I'm quite interested in the H105.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

9370 under a TR HR-02 Macho Rev.a B/W would also be fine ... Scythe Ashura too TR Silver arrow or any high end air cooler.

i will get a 8320 (10-12days) in the beginning i will OC it under a Scythe Katana 4 (so you are underestimating your H75 even if it is corsair ... ) 

maybe later i will try a Seidon 240L or a Silverstone thundra ... but since i make a ATX build instead of a µATX a air cooler could be technically good
i think getting back to Macho or Ashura, for instance my i7-920 OC from 2.6 to 4.1 had no problems at all under a Macho, also tried it under a H70 with 2 good 120mm ... the macho was almost better (-1/2°~) if you have the space : a monster air cooler is allways good, as Vario said :  NHD14/PHTC14PE/Silverarrow/CryorigR1 (to that i add the Macho and the Raijintek Ereboss because they are way cheaper than a NHD14 or a PHTC14PE and perform kinda same)


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2014)

Vario said:


> Don't bother its probably going to fail on you.
> 
> 
> The Glacier has some pretty bad reviews: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196
> ...



Not sure what folks are doing with these H220/Glacer 240L kits- mine had an issue with the impeller sticking and Swiftech sent me a revised/upgraded impeller. I swapped it in 10 minutes and the thing has been running flawless ever since (24/7 full load most of the time).

EDIT- the H220/240L pump internals are fairly beefy too:




Ceramic shaft, massive magnet, large 9 vane impeller, etc...

The revised impeller is on the right (the holes look to be the only revision)


----------



## PersonWithTech (Jun 9, 2014)

Corsair ones are very good and look clean. You will see them in a lot of builds. H100i (2x120mm) is good and all. It looks nice and has all the digital features. However, the H110 takes advantage of the large fan holes (using 2x140mm) giving you better cooling.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

What about the h105, some are telling me it's the best out of the h100 series.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> What about the h105, some are telling me it's the best out of the h100 series.


the only problem with corsair is : they cost more than what the other gives .... ie: H100i versus Seidon 240/H80 versus Seidon 120L/H60 versus Seidon 120v (for CM, for Silverstone NZXT Antec Enermax ... it's not so different.) 
digital management? do you really need that gimmick? well the H110 in 280mm is not bad but a Nepton 280L will be better... oh wait no a Nepton 280L is 4$ more than a H110 (well .... quality build ... quality build ... my H60 and H70 did fail after 5month... my Seidon 120v did not ...) promo price 114.99 for the H110 and 119.99 for the 280L but the H110 is known to be priced at +130$ which is the price of a high end open loop AIO 

Corsair were good ... when they were alone with the AIO business (since no alternative)


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

When you say failed. It just stopped working or started leaking? They come with a 5 year warranty so meh..


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

If you can get it, then go for the Swiftech H320  (or even H220) in push-pull. Better than every AIO out there.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nah, nabarun dont think I can, I rather get things closer to where I live, that way if there's anything wrong, it will be easier to deal with. So back to back to my question, what do you guys reckon about the h105


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> Nah, nabarun dont think I can, I rather get things closer to where I live, that way if there's anything wrong, it will be easier to deal with. So back to back to my question, what do you guys reckon about the h105


The H105 has a *bit* thicker rad than the h100/h110i, but performance isn't THAT better. If you absolutely can't get the Swiftech, then my recommendation will be the Cooler Master Nepton 280L. The chassis you've got DEMANDS a better water cooler than what Corsair currently offers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> When you say failed. It just stopped working or started leaking? They come with a 5 year warranty so meh..


well 1st pump fail then leak then pump fail again on the 2nd then leak (after 2 RMA i gave up  ) Corsair is Corsair ... i don't like playing roulette with my hardware


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm the coolermaster nepton seems pretty promising. I Wil have a llook into it, what are the differences exactly what does the H105 have and the nepton doesn't? Vice versa.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

If it were me and having the case size, I'd get the xspc kit in that price range! 

Far better than any aio. 

And kids remember a loop is for life not just for Christmas!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

well corsair is corsair ... that's all ...

joking aside ... what's the difference? mainly the price and build quality, and all the H105 has the Nepton 280L has it, i had both brand one failed the other no ... so much for the pionner of AIO CWC  my Seidon 120v outperformed my H60 (push/pull for both) and was like 20chf less it was even close of the H70 (which has performance near a H80) and cost less by a 30chf~

so why pay more because of the hype of a brand (PSU RAM AIO CWC corsair has a good reputation and it shadow the "real" review)

oh wait ... H105 ahahahaha well the main difference in the end is : H105 is a 240mm rad and the Nepton 280L is a 280mm rad ... more surface, more dissipation (the H110 is the counterpart of the Nepton 280L)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103198&cm_re=Nepton-_-35-103-198-_-Product 119.99$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181060&cm_re=H105-_-35-181-060-_-Product 104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035&cm_re=H110-_-35-181-035-_-Product 114.99
ok the Nepton 280L is the pricier but he is worth it

furthermore look at the CFM in the pics here



looking at Corsair for me is like looking a VW priced like a Vairon, where all the other brand look like what they should be.



d1nky said:


> If it were me and having the case size, I'd get the xspc kit in that price range!
> 
> Far better than any aio.
> 
> And kids remember a loop is for life not just for Christmas!



well even a XSPC kit under 200$ is not what everyone can afforde ... and i mean mount and maintenance not price ... keep in mind that people turn to AIO because of the hassle a Cloop can be (and nope not everybody should find it easy if someone find it easy)

(judging by the last sentence ... AIO user are kids???  )


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

At Mwave.com.au their both selling for the same price. Having a bigger radiator... How much of a difference can it make? In terms of cooling performance and temperatures.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> At Mwave.com.au their both selling for the same price. Having a bigger radiator... How much of a difference can it make? In terms of cooling performance and temperatures.


well the 280 will be better no matter how you look at it ... not only for cooling but also as i said it once for build quality.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 9, 2014)

I see thanks, so I'm guessing I would mount the radiator on the top of the case?


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> I see thanks, so I'm guessing I would mount the radiator on the top of the case?


Yes, and you can even put an extra set of fans (like the Noctua NF-A14 PWM) for even better performance. But honestly, I have no idea about your AMD hardware and whether it is worth spending so much on chassis and cooler. You decide. But the Nepton definitely is a far better AIO than the corsair linup. And I think the SP120 fans that come with the Corsair units are the loudest out there. So if you want a really high overclock and relatively quite operation, I would steer clear of corsair. *On the site* where you intend to buy from, the Nepton is cheaper than the H110 and same as H105. Build quality of CM products are by no means inferior to that of Corsair's. So don't get sucked by that 5yr warranty. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## Vario (Jun 9, 2014)

2x140mm rad makes no sense because there are no good fans.  If you do buy a loop get a 2x120 or a 1x120 thick rad.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

The stock fans (jetflo 140) on the Nepton are certainly good-enough for the job. Of course he can always get those Noctuas if he wants. The real question is how much cooling he really needs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> 2x140mm rad makes no sense because there are no good fans.  If you do buy a loop get a 2x120 or a 1x120 thick rad.


there are good 140 fans but for the most part it doesnt matter

if its closed loop system the 280 rads are fine. In my own testing the H105 beats the H110 240 vs 280 however the H110 was 10 dBA quieter to put that into perspective.

It goes from 54 dBA on the 240mm to an acceptable at 45 dBA on the 280mm.  That noise drop is immense.

If the case has room I would take an H110 over an H105  same goes for the Nepton 280 if the price is similar I would take the Nepton and keep the fans speeds at 1600 or less thus noise levels stay down while getting good performance.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well corsair is corsair ... that's all ...
> 
> joking aside ... what's the difference? mainly the price and build quality, and all the H105 has the Nepton 280L has it, i had both brand one failed the other no ... so much for the pionner of AIO CWC  my Seidon 120v outperformed my H60 (push/pull for both) and was like 20chf less it was even close of the H70 (which has performance near a H80) and cost less by a 30chf~
> 
> ...



I said kids, because it was related to christmas and toys not being just for christmas.

Ive plugged in my loop and not had to do any maintenance for around 6 months apart from dusting. 

the reason i recommend custom or starter kit is because it will last many years without problems, its up-gradable and most enthusiasts like to upgrade.

with a h100 or similar (apart from the swiftech designs)  if it breaks you have to replace the entire thing! with a loop you replace the parts, can adapt and looks and performs better.


when i started my loop i couldnt afford much but i slowly upgraded and found used rads etc which are inexpensive. Now i have a beast of a loop and can use it for anything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I said kids, because it was related to christmas and toys not being just for christmas.
> Ive plugged in my loop and not had to do any maintenance for around 6 months apart from dusting.
> the reason i recommend custom or starter kit is because it will last many years without problems, its up-gradable and most enthusiasts like to upgrade.
> with a h100 or similar (apart from the swiftech designs)  if it breaks you have to replace the entire thing! with a loop you replace the parts, can adapt and looks and performs better.
> when i started my loop i couldnt afford much but i slowly upgraded and found used rads etc which are inexpensive. Now i have a beast of a loop and can use it for anything.



i was technically joking when i noted out the "kids" part  no worries, also i join you on your thought since i look to do a Cloop for my new Carbide Spec-01 since it can house 1 240 or 1 280 ( no hdd tray do the trick) or 1 120 and i am getting a ref 290 but i think for the moment i will go for a AIO and a Arctic Accelero Hybrid II for the GPU until i find the right "setup" i want


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there are good 140 fans but for the most part it doesnt matter
> 
> if its closed loop system the 280 rads are fine. In my own testing the H105 beats the H110 240 vs 280 however the H110 was 10 dBA quieter to put that into perspective.
> 
> ...


The Nepton is $10 cheaper than the H110 on the site he wants to buy from.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 16, 2014)

So, im still doing some research and i believe that the coolermaster nepton can fit 4 fans on the radiator? so i could set up 2 push and pull configurations on the radiator with all 4 140mm fans?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> So, im still doing some research and i believe that the coolermaster nepton can fit 4 fans on the radiator? so i could set up 2 push and pull configurations on the radiator with all 4 140mm fans?


iirc the 280L is like any AIO : able to fit 2 set of fan (altho i never seen Corsair giving a 2nd set of screw on a aH60/60i on opposite of CM who do it even with the over cheap Seidon 120v, so i think also the Nepton should have extra screws)... so, logically it would be a 280mm push pull yes ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2014)

I personally just bought this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...ew_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

155 with shipping and a 5.1% discount with code OCN.

Great reviews and a great starter kit that  you can expand or sell pieces/upgrade individual pieces. Quite and performs great.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I personally just bought this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...ew_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> 155 with shipping and a 5.1% discount with code OCN.
> 
> Great reviews and a great starter kit that  you can expand or sell pieces/upgrade individual pieces. Quite and performs great.


i think why the OP choose AIO is he is not comfortable with WC loop kit, (the main reason why people go AIO is ease of setup and use)
if only your kit was that cheap where i am ... i would definitely take that over a H100/100i/105/110 (but not over a Nepton 280L ) but they are around 300$ where i live (cheapest kit) .... so nope xD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think why the OP choose AIO is he is not comfortable with WC loop kit, (the main reason why people go AIO is ease of setup and use)
> if only your kit was that cheap where i am ... i would definitely take that over a H100/100i/105/110 (but not over a Nepton 280L ) but they are around 300$ where i live (cheapest kit) .... so nope xD



You sure? One thing to note is that they have different kits, like the EX and RX or something like that, aslo the numbers vary 240, 360 etc.. 

Also AIO might be easier to setup but I don't think its difficult to setup a custom kit to begin with, especially when they give you everything and provide you with instructions, not to mention youtube if full of tutorials. This is going to be my first WC kit ever and I'm looking forward to setting up on my own, the feeling of success will be that much more rewarding. But to each their own.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> You sure? One thing to note is that they have different kits, like the EX and RX or something like that, aslo the numbers vary 240, 360 etc.


pretty sure for the price and it would not be the first time that something would cost twice the $ price in chf ...



AphexDreamer said:


> Also AIO might be easier to setup but I don't think its difficult to setup a custom kit to begin with, especially when they give you everything and provide you with instructions, not to mention youtube if full of tutorials.


not everyone think so or is able to follow instruction (for some even reading a leaflet is a hassle) 



AphexDreamer said:


> This is going to be my first WC kit ever and I'm looking forward to setting up on my own, the feeling of success will be that much more rewarding. But to each their own.


well yes and no .... something who work out of the box and doesn't risk to sprung a leak (well ... as long as you stay away from corsair ... AIO tend to rarely leak, only  H60 and 55 had that problem Cooler master on the other hand never, on a same period of use ofc) is also rewarding, remember a AIO also give you everything  (and cost less take less space need less work, see the thing under a global opinion, not only a personal  )

and i technically would prefer a kit over a AIO or the Katana 4 i will use tomorrow but the price is a set off


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 16, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> So, im still doing some research and i believe that the coolermaster nepton can fit 4 fans on the radiator? so i could set up 2 push and pull configurations on the radiator with all 4 140mm fans?


Yes, but you can do that with every other AIO as well. The point of having bigger rad and fans is that you can run it quieter than the 120mm ones at the same temps. Just get the Nepton. You won't regret it.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 16, 2014)

Im thinking about getting the Nepton sometime tomorrow, going to go pick it up. DD computers, another computer store that i occasionally go to.. are out of stock, if mwave is out of stock by tomorrow as well, what other coolers do you guys have in mind that you would suggest?


EDIT: as of now im definitely getting the nepton, it looks awesome, and am going to try to use the push pull configuration as well, as i have extra fans.. One other question, what are the adapters that u need to use to connect the case fans directly to the power supply called? i may need to buy some..


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 16, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> ...what are the adapters that u need to use to connect the case fans directly to the power supply called? i may need to buy some..


Don't do that. Why would you do that? Adapters are fan-specific and serve specific purposes. Some reduce speeds and some run the fans @12V, i.e, full speed. At full speeds your fans will be too noisy. Just connect them to your PWM headers and let the motherboard control them. If your concern is lack of enough 4-pin headers, then the thing you want is pwm splitter. Noctua fans come with splitters as well as various speed reducers.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 16, 2014)

In that case, do you guys know of any way i can control my fan speeds and monitor them? Besides looking into the bios every minute and buying a fan controller?


I'm currently using a Y splitter that came with my current liquid cpu cooler the h75, for my two front fans.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 16, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> In that case, do you guys know of any way i can control my fan speeds and monitor them? Besides looking into the bios every minute and buying a fan controller?
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a Y splitter that came with my current liquid cpu cooler the h75, for my two front fans.


Depends on motherboard and OS. Asus has a nice app called AI Suite.
Edit:
In case you're having trouble finding it, you can download it from here: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 16, 2014)

for some reason AI suite is showing wrong rpm readings on the cpu_opt header and the cha_fan3 header where i got the 2 front fans connected with a splitter.. It keeps jumping up and down, right now it says cha_fan 3 is at 675000 than it goes down to around 1100rpm, it does that over and over... sometimes its just stuck at 675000, even in bios.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 16, 2014)

tuunade988 said:


> for some reason AI suite is showing wrong rpm readings on the cpu_opt header and the cha_fan3 header where i got the 2 front fans connected with a splitter.. It keeps jumping up and down, right now it says cha_fan 3 is at 675000 than it goes down to around 1100rpm, it does that over and over... sometimes its just stuck at 675000, even in bios.


Well, may be you should seek Asus' help about that.

But try updating the BIOS/UEFI and every other software and drivers first.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 16, 2014)

BIOS is up to date, not sure bout UEFI how do i check that? in AI SUITE 2 i set chassis fan to turbo, so my cha_fan 1 and 2 are running around hte same speed but my cha_fan 3 is running a lot slower than the 1 and 2, whys that? Oh and of course the random jumping up and down in the readings. My cpu_opt is the same.. its running fairly slow and shouldn't it be running at the same speed as my cpu_fan?


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 17, 2014)

Each fan needs to be configured separately in AI suite. If you think you did that properly, then contact Asus for support. CPU and opt are different headers, and are not required to run fans at the same speed.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 17, 2014)

i use speed fan to control all fans. takes a good 10 minuets to set up the slopes and stuff to get the fans at the correct rpm at temps with a push pull (one fan may be 12% the other may need 10%) and so on but once you did it its done.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Jun 23, 2014)

personally i really like the thermaltake all in one systems. I've been using it since it was first released its really easy to install. i'd go with either the Pro (thick rad with double stacked fans) or the Extreme edition with a standard 120 x 240 setup.


----------

